# Lightweight DH rim advise needed



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Got some birthday money to spend so I of course I'm going to blow it on bike stuff. Right now I have some fairly beat mtx 33 rims laced with champion spokes to saint hubs. I'm liking the hubs but want to go lighter with the spokes and rims. I'm already planning on dt comp spokes so now I'm looking for some rim advise. I'm not tough on rims (the mtxs were beat when I got them) but don't want to worry if the rims will hold up. 

What I'm looking for:
Between 500 and 600 grams
36 Hole 

Some ideas:
Mtx 29
Mavic 721
Dt 500 or 600
Alex supra d

So any comments on the durability of these or any new suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Halo Freedom. Awesome strength to weight ratio. They're about 550 if memory serves, and I've beat a few of them up real bad and was always able to ride it out. I mean like real bad.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Sub'ing to this thread as I'm in the same boat. 
Looking for some light rims. Nothing heavy or HD necessary, as I'm not really a hack rider, nor have trails out here that are guna put a beating on my rims.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

36 spoke outlaw or 32 supra d


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

halo freedoms, or halo Chaos both cheap and can take a serious beating..both round the 550 gram mark..

normally i run 721s or 823s, 

but im loving the Halo Chaos ones i just had done up


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I'll check the halo rims out

Edit: just checked out the freedoms. Seem nice, may have to try them out


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cut weight and go tubeless with Mavic 823's...if you weigh less then 170pounds then go 819's

I really like the big betty's with it...a very lite UST tire that roll fast


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

Did you mention what rim width ot tire size you plan on running? I have allways been a fan of Mavic 721's but I am going to give Stan Flows a try for my next wheel build.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

DHRracer said:


> Did you mention what rim width ot tire size you plan on running? I have allways been a fan of Mavic 721's but I am going to give Stan Flows a try for my next wheel build.


I will be running 2.35 specialized tires. I typically like 28 to 30 mm width rims

I have been on my stans flow rims on my AM/FR bike for 2 seasons now and have had zero issues. Problem is they don't come in 36h


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

My and some of my friends been using Dartmoor Raider rims on our big bikes
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/rims/raider
It costs 15Ł or 25$. It weighs 570-580g. It's 31mm wide. Anf it come in dozen colors.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Have a 36h 721s as a front. Holding up really well. No flat spots or truing issues. Have a couple dents in them but that was more of a tire air pressure problem then anything. I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

590 grams,31mm wide Sun Equalizer 31 here. Awesome rims.
I'm keeping an eye out for Alex's FR30,claimed weight 395gr for 30mm wide,~30€ in some german online shops.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Nozes said:


> I'm keeping an eye out for Alex's FR30,claimed weight 395gr for 30mm wide,~30€ in some german online shops.


That's a good choice. I'm sure that's jsut a typo, but they're actually 495g. I've got the FR32 (2mm wider than the 30), and no issues with them. Then again, I'm not a plow/hack rider.

Also, how about the Spank Subrosa's... 520g, and come in sweet anodized colors (if looks matter).

On the topic of Lightweight...what are some good, lightweight spokes? I'm figuring my fr32's are probably 520ish g (Alex doesnt have them on their site), and may not be worth the trouble upgrading my rim's to save 20g/rim...maybe might be more cost effective to buy lighter spokes and/or hubs and get it relaced?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

@ drastic You're right,495 grams for the black version and 505 for the white ones.
Lightweight spokes...try Sapim bladed ones,pretty strong.

Just found the Supra 30,claimed 470 gr,but not that cheap at 70€...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Been shredding the EX500's for 4 months on the local trails now and so far so good! Run about 25 psi and there's no dents so far. That being said I would never take them to Whistler cuz that's just a lost cause.... 

EX721's are definitely stronger than EX500's. They gave out after 4 weeks of Whistler but that's understandable.... 

Supra D is not a light rim but it is freakin STRONG. Definitely the burliest rim out of your selection and if you want a strong wheelset go with these.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Iggz said:


> Been shredding the EX500's for 4 months on the local trails now and so far so good! Run about 25 psi and there's no dents so far. That being said I would never take them to Whistler cuz that's just a lost cause....
> 
> EX721's are definitely stronger than EX500's. They gave out after 4 weeks of Whistler but that's understandable....
> 
> Supra D is not a light rim but it is freakin STRONG. Definitely the burliest rim out of your selection and if you want a strong wheelset go with these.


If you go by the manufacturers weights then the supra d rims are 10 grams lighter than the 721's. Not saying those are completely accurate but I have seen a few other older posts that said the claimed weights were right on.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Think supra d is 32 hole, don't remember for sure. It's def lighter than my 25mm wtb rims


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

You can get Supra D's in either 32 or 36 hole...

They're a teeny bit heavier than 721's but they're definitely stronger. No doubt in that whatsoever


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd stay away from the Halo Freedom's. I cracked three at the seam in one year. They arent welded, only pinned and brazed so the brazing cracks and you end up with only a pinned seam that you can actually see move if you try and twist it with your hands.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

craigstr said:


> I'd stay away from the Halo Freedom's. I cracked three at the seam in one year. They arent welded, only pinned and brazed so the brazing cracks and you end up with only a pinned seam that you can actually see move if you try and twist it with your hands.


You are right, they are not welded, but the pinned seam appears very strong to me...like I said, I've been through a few of these, several that were heavily beat up and bent well beyond the point of retrueing, and I've never experienced the kind of movement you describe. Yes, the surface of the joint cracks, but as for movement...I've got an old one sitting right here, there sure isn't any play in the seam on that one...even though it's effectively "cracked". Anyway, just my two cent's, not claiming it's a full-on DH rim, but for the weight and cost it is a very good and dependable rim.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a couple pinch flats on Supra D

*one thing, tires go on a little easier than Flows but I use tubes, so not sure about tubeless.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Iggz said:


> You can get Supra D's in either 32 or 36 hole...
> 
> They're a teeny bit heavier than 721's but they're definitely stronger. No doubt in that whatsoever


I think supra d sounds like the best option then. A good compromise between weight and strength. That and they are cheaper than the 721's and the ex500's.

so with switching from my mtx 33's with champion spokes and brass nipples to supra d's with comp spokes and aluminum nipples I should save about 1/2 a lb or so.

As for the freedoms, I prefer a welded rim so I think I will pass on those


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

just started running superstar dh-595 rims, pretty light (610grams), good price and i'm yet to give them a decent ding (i normally manage that on firs ride with new wheels)

but not been impressed by dt swiss comp spokes, i sheered 4 yesterday railing a berm so my wheels have gone back or rebuilding already.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

If you want Sun rims, look at the Equalizer series instead of MTX. I've been running Equalizer 31's on my DH bike for a couple of years. They are listed at 546g each, and from my experience that's about right.

I have bent a couple of rear rims when casing jumps a local trails, but I don't think any rim would survive that (20+ ft jump with lander built behind a log). I know my whole wheelset built on Hope Hubs, DT Comp spokes, brass nipples, and EQ31 rims weighs right at 1900g. I weigh 190lbs. You might also consider the EQ29 if you are lighter.

If you sign up on hookit.com you should be able to get them for a good price from the Sun Store on there.


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

don't know if this will sway you but I can vouch for the Supra D's strength, 15 mph into a stump (dead on not a glancing blow) it didn't even get out of the acceptable range for trueness (< 1 mm)


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

bxxer rider said:


> but not been impressed by dt swiss comp spokes, i sheered 4 yesterday railing a berm so my wheels have gone back or rebuilding already.


That's indicative of over-tensioning (or uneven tensioning) unless they had already taken a direct hit from a rock, log, etc.


----------

